# Far Cry 2 & Punkbuster?



## Ryan_Fpv (Mar 11, 2011)

Does PunkBuster no longer support Far Cry 2?
I've been trying to play ranked matches online in Far Cry 2, but I keep getting disconnected as soon as I enter the server with a message saying "Punkbuster kicked player (for 0 minutes)... RESTRICTION: Service Communication Failure: Pnkbstrb.exe driver failure (pnkbstrK.sys) ffab" 

I tried to go to the punkbuster website to download the latest version of punkbuster and reinstall it, but on their website it doesn't list Far Cry 2 in the supported games list, and in pbsetup.exe there's no drop down option to select Far Cry 2.

What's going on? 
(My FarCry2 version is v1.03)


----------



## SuperDuperMe (Mar 11, 2011)

have you tried going to evenbalance and updating punkbuster that way, i had this problem with battlefield 2142 a couple of weaks ago (it may have been bf 2 i cant remember lol)

but yeah all i did was go on punkbusters offcial site and updated to the new punkbuster, after that it stopped kicking me from matches just after i entered

does your firewall allow punkbsrta.exe and punkbsterb.exe? (theyre called something along those lines)


----------



## Aastii (Mar 11, 2011)

http://www.evenbalance.com/downloads/pbsvc/pbsvc.exe

download and run that. If pb is already installed (you can tell because uninstall/remove is not blanked out), click test and let it run. If it comes back clear, run it again and install/reinstall it and let it run.

Then download pbSetup from here:

http://websec.evenbalance.com/downloader/download.php?file=1

add far cry, so far as I know, far cry 2 isn't there, it uses the same as far cry 1 does. You need to add 2 instaces of it, one pointing to the pb folder, on pointing to the fc2\bin directory, and update both, then try again


----------



## Ryan_Fpv (Mar 11, 2011)

Aastii said:


> add far cry, so far as I know, far cry 2 isn't there, it uses the same as far cry 1 does. You need to add 2 instaces of it, one pointing to the pb folder, on pointing to the fc2\bin directory, and update both, then try again




When I run pbsetup and try to Add Game, there is no option in the drop down box for either Far Cry 1 or Far Cry 2. it goes Enemy Territoy and then F.E.A.R and then Frontline... No Far Cry, and without it in the drop down box I don't know how to add the game to the list?

I read somewhere that you should copy the pnkbstrA/B exes from syswow64 to sys32, which I did, and now I'm getting a different message in-game when I am kicked. I am receiving "pnkbstrB.exe heartbeats stopped"?


----------



## Aastii (Mar 11, 2011)

After a bit of internet  snooping, it would appear PB no longer have the contract for FC2, so there is no support, however, you can get the client pb files still from here:

http://ned.theoldergamers.com/farcry/fc2/PB-fc2-s1.734-c2.159.zip

just copy them over to your fc2\bin\pb folder


----------



## Ryan_Fpv (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for your help Aastii, those files have fixed it, no longer getting kicked. Can finally pwn HSV_man in ranked matches as well as player matches.  

How silly of Ubisoft to lose support for PunkBuster (or lose the contract, whatever), but not release a game patch/updates which enables access to ranked matches without punkbuster.


----------



## Ryan_Fpv (Mar 11, 2011)

Lol, that'll be right... now HSV_man can't play.

He keeps getting disconnected midway through games and apparently getting this message
Matt Hsv says (2:13 AM):
this server requires A3912.pcbl please reinstall punkbuster client

He downloaded those files and followed the same steps I did. :S


----------

